# Zareason stratta 7440



## Rod Myers (Oct 13, 2015)

Just received this laptop, from Zareason. In the comments section I stated I was going to use FreeBSD/PCBSD on it.They "downgraded" the WiFi card to one know to work.

They took the easy route, and they installed PCBSD on it, but it should work with FreeBSD.


----------



## lme@ (Oct 14, 2015)

Which Wifi card did they use?


----------



## Rod Myers (Oct 14, 2015)

lme@ said:


> Which Wifi card did they use?



ath0 is shown, and on the invoice it states;

Intel Wireless AC Dual-Band (2.4/5ghz)


----------



## SirDice (Oct 14, 2015)

Can you post the output of `pciconf -lv`?


----------



## Rod Myers (Oct 14, 2015)

Why certainly:


```
hostb0@pci0:0:0:0:   class=0x060000 card=0x10e91462 chip=0x0c048086 rev=0x06 hdr=0x00
  vendor  = 'Intel Corporation'
  device  = 'Haswell DRAM Controller'
  class  = bridge
  subclass  = HOST-PCI
pcib1@pci0:0:1:0:   class=0x060400 card=0x10e91462 chip=0x0c018086 rev=0x06 hdr=0x01
  vendor  = 'Intel Corporation'
  device  = 'Haswell PCI Express x16 Controller'
  class  = bridge
  subclass  = PCI-PCI
vgapci0@pci0:0:2:0:   class=0x030000 card=0x10e91462 chip=0x04168086 rev=0x06 hdr=0x00
  vendor  = 'Intel Corporation'
  device  = 'Haswell Integrated Graphics Controller'
  class  = display
  subclass  = VGA
hdac0@pci0:0:3:0:   class=0x040300 card=0x10e91462 chip=0x0c0c8086 rev=0x06 hdr=0x00
  vendor  = 'Intel Corporation'
  device  = 'Haswell HD Audio Controller'
  class  = multimedia
  subclass  = HDA
xhci0@pci0:0:20:0:   class=0x0c0330 card=0x10e91462 chip=0x8c318086 rev=0x05 hdr=0x00
  vendor  = 'Intel Corporation'
  device  = 'Lynx Point USB xHCI Host Controller'
  class  = serial bus
  subclass  = USB
none0@pci0:0:22:0:   class=0x078000 card=0x10e91462 chip=0x8c3a8086 rev=0x04 hdr=0x00
  vendor  = 'Intel Corporation'
  device  = 'Lynx Point MEI Controller'
  class  = simple comms
ehci0@pci0:0:26:0:   class=0x0c0320 card=0x10e91462 chip=0x8c2d8086 rev=0x05 hdr=0x00
  vendor  = 'Intel Corporation'
  device  = 'Lynx Point USB Enhanced Host Controller'
  class  = serial bus
  subclass  = USB
hdac1@pci0:0:27:0:   class=0x040300 card=0x10e91462 chip=0x8c208086 rev=0x05 hdr=0x00
  vendor  = 'Intel Corporation'
  device  = 'Lynx Point High Definition Audio Controller'
  class  = multimedia
  subclass  = HDA
pcib2@pci0:0:28:0:   class=0x060400 card=0x10e91462 chip=0x8c108086 rev=0xd5 hdr=0x01
  vendor  = 'Intel Corporation'
  device  = 'Lynx Point PCI Express Root Port'
  class  = bridge
  subclass  = PCI-PCI
pcib3@pci0:0:28:3:   class=0x060400 card=0x10e91462 chip=0x8c168086 rev=0xd5 hdr=0x01
  vendor  = 'Intel Corporation'
  device  = 'Lynx Point PCI Express Root Port'
  class  = bridge
  subclass  = PCI-PCI
pcib4@pci0:0:28:5:   class=0x060400 card=0x10e91462 chip=0x8c1a8086 rev=0xd5 hdr=0x01
  vendor  = 'Intel Corporation'
  device  = 'Lynx Point PCI Express Root Port'
  class  = bridge
  subclass  = PCI-PCI
ehci1@pci0:0:29:0:   class=0x0c0320 card=0x10e91462 chip=0x8c268086 rev=0x05 hdr=0x00
  vendor  = 'Intel Corporation'
  device  = 'Lynx Point USB Enhanced Host Controller'
  class  = serial bus
  subclass  = USB
isab0@pci0:0:31:0:   class=0x060100 card=0x10e91462 chip=0x8c498086 rev=0x05 hdr=0x00
  vendor  = 'Intel Corporation'
  device  = 'Lynx Point LPC Controller'
  class  = bridge
  subclass  = PCI-ISA
ahci0@pci0:0:31:2:   class=0x010601 card=0x10e91462 chip=0x8c038086 rev=0x05 hdr=0x00
  vendor  = 'Intel Corporation'
  device  = 'Lynx Point 6-port SATA Controller 1 [AHCI mode]'
  class  = mass storage
  subclass  = SATA
none1@pci0:0:31:3:   class=0x0c0500 card=0x10e91462 chip=0x8c228086 rev=0x05 hdr=0x00
  vendor  = 'Intel Corporation'
  device  = 'Lynx Point SMBus Controller'
  class  = serial bus
  subclass  = SMBus
alc0@pci0:3:0:0:   class=0x020000 card=0x10e91462 chip=0x10911969 rev=0x10 hdr=0x00
  vendor  = 'Atheros Communications Inc.'
  device  = 'AR8161 Gigabit Ethernet'
  class  = network
  subclass  = ethernet
ath0@pci0:4:0:0:   class=0x028000 card=0x303f103c chip=0x002b168c rev=0x01 hdr=0x00
  vendor  = 'Atheros Communications Inc.'
  device  = 'AR9285 Wireless Network Adapter (PCI-Express)'
  class  = network
```


----------



## Rod Myers (Oct 22, 2015)

I just received my hard copy of the FreeBSD Handbook 3rd Edition, so I thought I would swap out drives and install FreeBSD. I also grabbed the 10.*release DVD.

I was able to get FreeBSD installed and pinging the network. After the first reboot, I was still able to get to the Internet.

I selected the WiFi driver atheros 9285.

My problem, was having an older printed handbook, and not being able to follow along. So I was unable to get the Mate desktop and xorg installed.

I'll pursue this more, when I get the urge.

I was wanting to prove the WiFi driver could successfully be installed. And it can be done by a novice FreeBSD user.


----------



## Rod Myers (May 21, 2016)

With PCBSD 11, and FreeBSD 11, both now have the i915 driver, and it just works.


----------



## Rod Myers (May 21, 2016)

Since I'm on PCBSD 11.0-CURRENT, and quickly installed FreeBSD-CURRENT, I re-ran `pciconf -lv`:


```
pciconf -lv
hostb0@pci0:0:0:0:   class=0x060000 card=0x10e91462 chip=0x0c048086 rev=0x06 hdr=0x00
  vendor  = 'Intel Corporation'
  device  = 'Xeon E3-1200 v3/4th Gen Core Processor DRAM Controller'
  class  = bridge
  subclass  = HOST-PCI
pcib1@pci0:0:1:0:   class=0x060400 card=0x10e91462 chip=0x0c018086 rev=0x06 hdr=0x01
  vendor  = 'Intel Corporation'
  device  = 'Xeon E3-1200 v3/4th Gen Core Processor PCI Express x16 Controller'
  class  = bridge
  subclass  = PCI-PCI
vgapci0@pci0:0:2:0:   class=0x030000 card=0x10e91462 chip=0x04168086 rev=0x06 hdr=0x00
  vendor  = 'Intel Corporation'
  device  = '4th Gen Core Processor Integrated Graphics Controller'
  class  = display
  subclass  = VGA
hdac0@pci0:0:3:0:   class=0x040300 card=0x10e91462 chip=0x0c0c8086 rev=0x06 hdr=0x00
  vendor  = 'Intel Corporation'
  device  = 'Xeon E3-1200 v3/4th Gen Core Processor HD Audio Controller'
  class  = multimedia
  subclass  = HDA
xhci0@pci0:0:20:0:   class=0x0c0330 card=0x10e91462 chip=0x8c318086 rev=0x05 hdr=0x00
  vendor  = 'Intel Corporation'
  device  = '8 Series/C220 Series Chipset Family USB xHCI'
  class  = serial bus
  subclass  = USB
none0@pci0:0:22:0:   class=0x078000 card=0x10e91462 chip=0x8c3a8086 rev=0x04 hdr=0x00
  vendor  = 'Intel Corporation'
  device  = '8 Series/C220 Series Chipset Family MEI Controller'
  class  = simple comms
ehci0@pci0:0:26:0:   class=0x0c0320 card=0x10e91462 chip=0x8c2d8086 rev=0x05 hdr=0x00
  vendor  = 'Intel Corporation'
  device  = '8 Series/C220 Series Chipset Family USB EHCI'
  class  = serial bus
  subclass  = USB
hdac1@pci0:0:27:0:   class=0x040300 card=0x10e91462 chip=0x8c208086 rev=0x05 hdr=0x00
  vendor  = 'Intel Corporation'
  device  = '8 Series/C220 Series Chipset High Definition Audio Controller'
  class  = multimedia
  subclass  = HDA
pcib2@pci0:0:28:0:   class=0x060400 card=0x10e91462 chip=0x8c108086 rev=0xd5 hdr=0x01
  vendor  = 'Intel Corporation'
  device  = '8 Series/C220 Series Chipset Family PCI Express Root Port'
  class  = bridge
  subclass  = PCI-PCI
pcib3@pci0:0:28:3:   class=0x060400 card=0x10e91462 chip=0x8c168086 rev=0xd5 hdr=0x01
  vendor  = 'Intel Corporation'
  device  = '8 Series/C220 Series Chipset Family PCI Express Root Port'
  class  = bridge
  subclass  = PCI-PCI
pcib4@pci0:0:28:5:   class=0x060400 card=0x10e91462 chip=0x8c1a8086 rev=0xd5 hdr=0x01
  vendor  = 'Intel Corporation'
  device  = '8 Series/C220 Series Chipset Family PCI Express Root Port'
  class  = bridge
  subclass  = PCI-PCI
ehci1@pci0:0:29:0:   class=0x0c0320 card=0x10e91462 chip=0x8c268086 rev=0x05 hdr=0x00
  vendor  = 'Intel Corporation'
  device  = '8 Series/C220 Series Chipset Family USB EHCI'
  class  = serial bus
  subclass  = USB
isab0@pci0:0:31:0:   class=0x060100 card=0x10e91462 chip=0x8c498086 rev=0x05 hdr=0x00
  vendor  = 'Intel Corporation'
  device  = 'HM86 Express LPC Controller'
  class  = bridge
  subclass  = PCI-ISA
ahci0@pci0:0:31:2:   class=0x010601 card=0x10e91462 chip=0x8c038086 rev=0x05 hdr=0x00
  vendor  = 'Intel Corporation'
  device  = '8 Series/C220 Series Chipset Family 6-port SATA Controller 1 [AHCI mode]'
  class  = mass storage
  subclass  = SATA
none1@pci0:0:31:3:   class=0x0c0500 card=0x10e91462 chip=0x8c228086 rev=0x05 hdr=0x00
  vendor  = 'Intel Corporation'
  device  = '8 Series/C220 Series Chipset Family SMBus Controller'
  class  = serial bus
  subclass  = SMBus
alc0@pci0:3:0:0:   class=0x020000 card=0x10e91462 chip=0x10911969 rev=0x10 hdr=0x00
  vendor  = 'Qualcomm Atheros'
  device  = 'AR8161 Gigabit Ethernet'
  class  = network
  subclass  = ethernet
ath0@pci0:4:0:0:   class=0x028000 card=0x303f103c chip=0x002b168c rev=0x01 hdr=0x00
  vendor  = 'Qualcomm Atheros'
  device  = 'AR9285 Wireless Network Adapter (PCI-Express)'
  class  = network
```


----------



## Rod Myers (Mar 23, 2017)

An update on the laptop.

everything works as expected. Except it's BIOS/boot environment is stuck in BIOS/CMS mode. FreeBSD unable to be booted/installed if you set it to UEFI only.

emailed tech support in November 2016, and only response since then.

be careful if you decide to choose Zareason for a laptop


----------

